# Just moved to Mort�gua area



## NickyVer (Nov 20, 2014)

*Just moved to Mortágua area*

Hello all,

my wife and I have just moved to a rental house outside of Mortágua, central Portugal. We will stay there while we do some house-hunting and try to learn Portugese and also to figure out if we want to relocate permanently to Portugal.
We have a small garden where we will grow some herbs and have access to an apple and orange tree, but we would really like to find as much local produce as possible.
First off al, when and where are the local markets in this area? We have searched the internet, but don't really find an answer. We have been to Tábua market, but we wonder if there isn't a closer one?
Also a good place to buy bread?
We also really want to find local honey, so any suggestions on that?
The next thing is maybe more difficult, but we would love to get some flour, maybe from a mill to bake our own breads and cakes, we don't mind if it's a bit of a drive to get some flour, if we can buy a lot in one go.
ANY other suggestions in the area are welcome, shops, food, things to do, good real estates, etc...

Thanks!!


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

RE/MAX - Real Estate, Homes for Sale, Home Values, Agents and Advice for property or SAPO for property and lots of other stuff.

we make our own bread and it's really difficult to find flour with a high enough protein count ( above 12% per 100 grammes ). It's usually around 7% unless you find a good baker. We've used vitamin C tablets to 'boost' the loaf when using poor flour.

We have a friend in Mortagua and I'll get some info for you tomorrow.


----------



## pokeweed (Jul 19, 2015)

we live in the Mortagua area and go to the market in Santa Comba Dao. it's held on wednesday and has some good plant stalls and gardening tools for sale.


----------

